# Need some advice on my 30 gallon fresh water



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

So i have a 30 gallon, 36"x12"x16" freshwater tank. I have had 3 red eye tetras and my pleco for 2 years. Recently my wife wanted to add a few new fish to the tank (turned out to be quite a few).Now my tank consists of 1 8" pleco, 1 fancy goldfish, 5 red eye tetras, 4 guppys, and 3 neon tetras. 

Recently my brother had to move, and he needed to get rid of 4 fish. These fish are 1 dalmatian molly, 2 guppys, and a siamese algae eater in a small 20 gallon tank (i dont plan to keep the smaller tank). 

So total i have 1 pleco, 1 fancy goldfish, 5 red eye tetras, 6 guppys. 3 neon tetras, 1 dalmatian molly, and a siamese algae eater. I know for sure my tank will be completely over stocked. I am trying to figure out what fish i should get rid of to make the most comfortable tank for what fish i will have left. 

I know i am going to have to get rid of the pleco because it is starting to get a little too big for my 30 gallon. Also do aquarium stores usually take trade ins? Any help would be much appreciated, i just want the fish to be comfortable and not over crowded.

I should also mention that i have 2, 30 gallon aquaflow filters and do 1/4 water changes weekly.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoa! If it was me, the Goldfish never would have got their in the first place, but, it's already there.

So, Yes, most fish stores will accept your unwanted fish to trade for another fish or something of equal or lesser value, such as food, gravel, plants, whatever. I have an arrangement with the fish store here that allows me to feed all my fishies and all my fry and all my other animals for the fry when they mature. So they basically never have to have balloon mollies or guppies shipped to them and I never have to buy food! Enough about me.

Are the guppies all male? Mix of male and female? I would keep a few of the guppies, especially if they all are diff. colors, adds a nice mix to the tank. I'd get rid of the algae eater and keep the pleco. Get rid of the molly and neons. But then again I wouldnt keep guppies with the Red-Eyes either... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you think my pleco is too big for the 30 gallon tank i have right now? My future plans are to upgrade to a 55 gallon but that may be a year or 2 down the road. Yea all of the guppys are male, and i actualy like them alot so i cant get rid of them. They are actualy my favorite fish in the tank right now!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get rid of the goldfish and pleco, keep the SAE. Buy 3-4 more neons.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't like red eye tetras myself so I would say get rid of that one. Guppies-love them total keepers. Dalmation molly....I love mollies too so keepers. Goldfish don't really like tropically warm water get him out of there. Don't know much about the Siamese algae eater. Don't like neons either so I'd say get rid of them too.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Amie said:


> Don't like red eye tetras myself so I would say get rid of that one. Guppies-love them total keepers. Dalmation molly....I love mollies too so keepers. Goldfish don't really like tropically warm water get him out of there. Don't know much about the Siamese algae eater. Don't like neons either so I'd say get rid of them too.


Why would you say get rid of the neons? I understand the red eyes because they tend to be a little aggressive with the fin nipping and all, but are neons known to do that also? I know about the goldfish liking cooler water than the rest of the tropical fish i have, so i was thinking about keeping the smaller tank for 2 goldfish and keeping it in my bedroom. I really appreciate all of the fast responses guys, keep them coming!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Neons are skittish, not aggresive. Reason I said get 3-4 more is they do better in group of 6-7.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL No reason except that I just don't like them. Also, skittish fish can be fast swimmers around the tank and might sometimes scare more docile fish (like mollies and guppies)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Get rid of the goldfish and pleco, keep the SAE. Buy 3-4 more neons.


I agree with jrman here. 

Other than that it sounds ok, just look out for the tetras nipping the guppies and some mollies are big bullies so see what happens.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Only problems I've had with Mollys so far are when there are mole males then females. I had to move my sailfin Molly (male) to a different take because he was picking on my black Molly (male) after I put in the dalmation (female)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I must be lucky so far on Mollies. Mine just seem like big ol goofy loverfish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a really mean one, It wouldn't let my puffers eat and chased them too but not all mollies are like that.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Got an early birthday present...








Its a 60 gallon. So im going to keep everything except the goldfish. Im going to set the 20 gallon up for him in my bedroom. Thank you all for the help, and i cant wait to post some pictures of my new setup!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice...hey, my b-day is in another month....!! 

So, decide now if you're going planted or not.

I just noticed you're about 45 miles from me.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well well well Happy Birthday indeed!!!! Tell your wife to tell my husband what to get me next year!!! Or better yet, for Christmas. FYI: to cycle that one faster you could transfer the filter media and some of the gravel from your established tank to that one and that will speed up the process.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea I was planning on filling the tank and using one of my 30 gallon filters to cycle it. I am going to do white sand so i don't really want to put any of my gravel into my tank. Do you think one 30 gallon filter will successfully cycle my tank? How long should it take? With my first tank I just kind of threw the Pleco and 3 red eye Tetras in there and everything worked out. I don't really want to do that this time because I don't want to harm any of my fish. Also i plan to plant live plants, not only to help with the cycle, but because i think they look nice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you really don't want to harm them, then do a fishless cycle.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If you really don't want to harm them, then do a fishless cycle.


Thats what I was planning on doing. My plans are to get the sand down and a few plants planted. I want to take 1 of the 2, 30 gallon filters and start it on the new 60 gallon tank. Im hoping this will be enough to start the cycle. Today i got the black background on and a complete fresh water test kit. Next week I am going to get the sand and a pice of drift wood. The week after that I plan to get some plants in the sand and water in the tank with the filter running. Hopefully this will be enough to hurry the cycle along. I am going to take plenty of pictures along the way and make a new thread of my build. Anyone have any input to make this a little easier it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well congrats on the new tank and happy bday.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Take some of your old gravel and put it in a pair of pantyhose. Must be NEW and unwashed and put that in the tank. Squish it a little every day or two. that way you can get the beneficial bacteria without adding the gravel to the bottom. Also, if your going fishless I think the general idea is wait until cycling is over before adding live plants. And, don't forget that even with the stuff from the old tank you are still going to need a daily source of ammonia. When I cycle without fish I add 2 flakes of food every day.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, as Amie said, the filter there with the old media will be good, but the cycle CANNOT start without a source of ammonia.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Amie said:


> Take some of your old gravel and put it in a pair of pantyhose. Must be NEW and unwashed and put that in the tank. Squish it a little every day or two. that way you can get the beneficial bacteria without adding the gravel to the bottom. Also, if your going fishless I think the general idea is wait until cycling is over before adding live plants. And, don't forget that even with the stuff from the old tank you are still going to need a daily source of ammonia. When I cycle without fish I add 2 flakes of food every day.


You have been a huge help, thank you so much. I should starting the cycle in a week or 2 so keep a look out for my build thread. As far as ammonia is concerned, I will just hook up an old auto feeder to the tank to make it a little easier. Thank you guys so much, I'm glad I found this forum, it's packed with awesome setups I can use as ideas for the tank. Should I put anything under the sand at the bottom of the tank? I'm going to use plant food under all of the plants I put in, but is it ok to just lay the sand out at first?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, and I'm no "planted" expert, I'd mix in a 50/50 with eco-complete. But, that may take away from any kind of affect you may be trying to have.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Eco is not cheap. And depending on where you live not very easy to get either.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Amie said:


> Eco is not cheap. And depending on where you live not very easy to get either.


You're right, but given the size of this tank it wouldn't be terribly expensive. I guess it all depends on how deep you want your gravel/sand/substrate to be.

Eco cost $20 for a 20lb bag. If you have a few things to order, Foster and Smith Aquatics only charges $8.99 for shipping no matter the amount. Where I got mine, anyway. (US only)


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Woke up early and started on the tank. I put a layer about 1 1/2" deep of peat moss, then i put a layer about 1 1/2" deep of white play sand. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hopefully your thanks is not too premature.

Keep us posted.


my .02


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Just made a new thread with my new tank and progress so far, let me know what you guys think!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/my-60-gallon-freshwater-planted-8323.html#post55903


----------

